# Lunhui To other dayans comparison review (text)



## gundamslicer (May 14, 2011)

REVIEW IS AFTER LUBIX+ SILCONE SPRAY
The lunhui's initial feel is not as smooth as the lingyun or as clicky as the lingyun. The lingyun is 3x more clicker than the lunhui. Compared to the elite, it gets outmatched in speed and lockups. As the lunhui is unpoppable, it can explode instead, but less than a lingyun by at least 2x. 
The lunhui is heavier than the lingyun,
Due to the torpedoes on the edges.
Corner cutting is more reliable on the lunhui. I like the corner cutting the best on the lunhui.
I believe this is the slowest out of the Dayan cubes but good for sloppy turners

I am gonna stick with my lingyun because I love the feel of it and the speed regardless of the pops

I believe the lingyun is for people who want speed
Guhong for reliablity
Lunhui for pops


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 14, 2011)

my friend bought a lunhui, and it is simply terrible. He did the 48-point edge mod. He hasn't lubed it yet, because he doesn't have any lube at the moment. It feels as though the pieces stick together. The plastic seems to be soft, and the core seems to be kind of slow. I've seen many reviews from unboxing and other people's lunhuis are completely usable straight out of the box. Retensioning it didn't do much good(what is the best tension?). It seems that the only thing that can save it from being a crap cube is using lubix on it. He's been trying to break it in for a couple of days before he does any mods in an attempt to make it better. Has anyone experienced something like this with the lunhui? His is currently a little better than my worse storebought. Any suggestions so I can help him?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 14, 2011)

This comparison was after lubix, breaking in and jig a loo.... 
Ya I'm getting a preassembled one next week so I can see what I did wrog


----------



## Jostle (May 14, 2011)

Buy him lubix.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

I disagree about just about everything. My LunHui is extremely fast, andalthough it doesn't pop, it explodes.

To explain: take your cube. Try to take out one edge piece and obviously, it's not easy. However, rotate the top and take out an entire row of cubies and they come out easily. 

Whenever my LunHui pops, it EXPLODES. 5 piece minimum.

I have to sort of take it easy with this cube, although it is much faster than my GuHong. Plus my LingYuns pop so I don't like them. I'm gonna be stickin' with my GuHong.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I disagree about just about everything. My LunHui is extremely fast, andalthough it doesn't pop, it explodes.
> 
> To explain: take your cube. Try to take out one edge piece and obviously, it's not easy. However, rotate the top and take out an entire row of cubies and they come out easily.
> 
> ...


That's why I said it explodes because you can't pop it.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 14, 2011)

I've never had an explosion with my Lunhui. If it ever pops, which is rare, it's always three pieces: two opposite corners and an adjacent edge piece, all on one layer.


----------



## 51morefun (May 14, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...12326894.35098.100001191207015&type=1&theater


----------



## fiftyniner (May 14, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> my friend bought a lunhui, and it is simply terrible. ...The plastic seems to be soft, and the core seems to be kind of slow.



errrr...that basically described my Guhong until I _lubed_ it.


----------



## bobo11420 (May 14, 2011)

not trying to steal your thunder here lol, but figured my vid would further the validity of your post. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJSg6i0PONw i still like my lingyun the best, for the speed.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 15, 2011)

What kind of idiot doesn't lube their cube and complains?


----------



## Bapao (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn't have worded it that way, but I was thinking along the same line...


----------



## caseyd (May 15, 2011)

another thing with the lunhui, I did a weird thing with mine, I lubed it, and tightened the tensions, to probably a little bit looser to where my guhong is set, and that generally stopped the pops, explosions, and not it corner cuts 45 degrees consistently


----------



## TimMc (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what to make of these reviews...

*It pops/explodes!* Try setting the tension correctly and focus on improving your technique for turning faces. You can be fast and aggressive, but be accurate.
*It's not smooth!* Try using some lubricant (e.g. Lubix) and don't go overboard with using sandpaper (emery board).
*The notches are annoying!* I usually use a scalpel to remove excess plastic (don't try this at home, get parental consent). You can use sandpaper and polish the plastic again with a bit of effort.

The above can be said about any cube if you: don't set the tension properly, don't use lubricant, don't remove excess plastic, and/or go overboard with sandpaper.

I've been happy with the current range of Dayan cubes so far. So I think I'll try a Lun Hui out.

Tim.


----------



## vinylen (May 15, 2011)

I received my Lubx LunHui a week ago, its just wicked. fast turning and good cornercutting.
I have done about 1000 solves with it and not a single pop nor an explosion u guys are talking about.

awesome cube!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2011)

My LunHui seems a lot slower than my other Dayan Cubes too. I lubed the same way as my others but it still doesn't compare (lubing core+peices in the ultimate way with diff oil).


----------



## TimMc (May 15, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> My LunHui seems a lot slower than my other Dayan Cubes too. I lubed the same way as my others but it still doesn't compare (lubing core+peices in the ultimate way with diff oil).


 
I'm not sure if this method will help you at all:

Disassemble the cube.
Wipe all the pieces clean with some tissue paper.
Unscrew each centre face one-at-a-time, lubricate under the head of the screw/on the washer/around the spring lightly, and screw each back in.
Assemble and solve the cube.
(Begin Loop) Disassemble the Yellow face.
Put a line of Lubix lightly in a circle around the middle layer.
Put a very little amount on the feet of the edges.
Use some tissue paper to spread the lubricant around the middle layer pieces until it looks polished.
(End Loop) Assemble the Yellow face and repeat with the others.
Remove some edge pieces.
Spread a little bit of lubricant onto the feet of the corners (don't use much).
Pop the edges back in.
Scramble the cube a bit to work it in.

I find that this works rather well for about a week or two.

Tim.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 17, 2011)

I got my lunhui last night. assembled and lubed it (core, screws- the works)

My two cents worth - if you are comfortable with guhong without popping (like me), the lunhui may not be for you. It's designed for really fast and aggressive cubers (without pops). This need control against lock ups (for really loose tension). 

It will work on any tension to suit your style. My opinion is that a guhong lover should tension it slightly looser than the guhong. If you are one, I doubt you'll like lunhui as much as your guhong.

Having said that, I think it has potential to be as great as guhong - if it is modded. There seems to be too many sharp edges. Would welcome a mod tutorial (similar to the guhong elite in this forum, complete with pics comparison - which made my guhong "unbelievable").


----------



## RaresB (May 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> My LunHui seems a lot slower than my other Dayan Cubes too. I lubed the same way as my others but it still doesn't compare (lubing core+peices in the ultimate way with diff oil).


 
100% agree


----------



## gundamslicer (May 17, 2011)

Just did the 48 point edge mod, sped it up a bit, I'm planning to test out my planned mods because I can see where there is lots of friction caused


----------



## fiftyniner (May 17, 2011)

did the 48 points + rounding the corners near the bump
then smoothen down the corner cubies (esp the undersides)

Better, quieter. But still loud - dont think the noise can be help esp with so many gaps in the cubies.


----------



## Godmil (May 17, 2011)

Loud? my LunHui is quieter than my F2. The only thing I want to add is that I find it noticably heavier than the previous Dayan cubes, so much so that after an Ao12 I found my hands were actually quite tired, which I've never noticed before with other cubes.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 17, 2011)

loud, as compared to my modded guhong.

Interestingly, I kept loosening the tension to experiment. It is good at really loose tension but I needed to adapt to the feel. The more I use it the more I like it. I guess it is getting use to it.

And yes it pops (explodes) if there is too much pressure at lock ups. And it is less forgiving than guhong for 'inaccurate' tuners.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 17, 2011)

I guess my Guhong just sucked, since I find my Lunhui to be much better than it. I've lubed with diff oil, and did the 48-point edge mod, and another "48-point edge mod" to the same places, just on the next tier down (which does make a difference).


----------



## fiftyniner (May 18, 2011)

The more I use it, the better it gets!

I tensioned it so that the top of the screws same (or slightly more) as the top of the center hole.

PS: Is it just my cubes or is it the same for everyone: one side of my guhong and lunhui is always feel tighter than the others.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

just a q 
what would happen if you put just 3 in 1 silicon to either the lunhui or guhong 
would it be a lot worse than diff oil?


----------

